

Tumblr censors it's dashboard to educate about the proposed SOPA bill. - timparker
http://www.tumblr.com/protect-the-net
Tumblr censors it's dashboard to educate about the proposed SOPA bill.
======
VBprogrammer
I'm incredibly impressed at the willingness of these companies to stand up and
be counted, to show an awareness of current events and to empower their users
to do something about it. If only this was the way politics worked across the
board.

------
timparker
EG:
[https://twitter.com/?photo_id=1#!/buzz/status/13684610262749...](https://twitter.com/?photo_id=1#!/buzz/status/136846102627495936/photo/1)

